

Happy _why day  - steveklabnik
http://whyday.org/?year=2013

======
leokun
The wacky version of esoteric community celebrity worship around here is not
useful. It does not produce any knowledge I can apply or find enlightening. It
is not relevant to my day, is it relevant to yours? I do not understand why
people find this sort of thing appealing.

~~~
nonrecursive
I know! It's really bizarre. It's almost like some people have different
preferences from you or something. Let's spend more time talking about how
people with different preferences are weird and stupid.

------
chrisrhoden
If you're looking for a way in which this applies to you as someone who was
never familiar with _why until his disappearance was originally broken on this
website four years ago today, I'd invite you to either read the post this
links to, or else bear the following in mind:

    
    
      * build something awesome, or fun to build
      * help a young person do the same
    

If you don't think this will improve your abilities (I'd assert that it will)
then at least it might help you remember why you got into this game in the
first place.

------
jcutrell
Love the call to teach children programming. For those interested in getting
into this world, one of the longest running related projects is MIT Media
Lab's Scratch: [http://scratch.mit.edu/](http://scratch.mit.edu/)

On top of this, I think it's a wonderful idea to teach not only kids, but also
high school students to code (or at least try to initiate motivation to learn
computer science).

